# Looking for what ship my grandfather was on



## res1wpvx (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi, I am doing a family tree. Most of the family members that are older or even talked about the wars are dead. Both my grandfather, grandmother and father has deceased. 

I am trying to find out information on my grandfather serving in the navy (at least that is what branch i think he said, i was very young when he rarely talked about the wars) Actually he never really talked about his family or much of the war time. I know he suffered pain from it and the topic would always upset him if i asked questions (which was probably dumb at that time because i was so young)

How do i go about finding out if he was in the navy and what ships he was aboard and what he did on the ship?

My grandfather's name is Earl Frakes dob May 7th, 1914 lived in Terre Haute Indiana USA

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

There are 3 major points you can research -

1. US Navy War records.

2. US Merchant Marine War Records.

3. US Coastguard records.

If he was in the Merchant Marine, he would have a had a Discharge Book , which records his personal data and ships he worked on, giving dates of engagement and discharge.

If he was on a ship or ships which were torpedoed by UBoats, you might find him mentioned on the Uboat. net site- see https://uboat.net/

ATB

Laurie


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Earl Frakes
Terre Haute, Vigo County, Indiana
Born: May 7, 1914

Died: March 16, 1993

Age At Death: 78


He appears on Mooseroots website but little detail...might give you some though?

geoff


----------

